# Micromaster 420



## Honky (24 Mai 2009)

soll über SPS 200 und der Klemmleiste ein und aus geschalten werde was nicht das Problem sein soll aber der Ausgang soll mir einen erhöhten Strom oder sinkende Drehzahl melden (digital kein analog Ausgang).
Um das davor liegende Förderband zu stoppen nun habe ich stunden lang versucht infos zufinden aber nicht was mir weiter geholfen hat !
Habt Ihr Tipps für mich ???


----------



## HaDi (24 Mai 2009)

Der MM420 hat m.W. einen Digitalausgang, dem per Parameter zugewiesen wird, was er melden soll. Am besten mal in der
Betriebsanleitung und/oder der Parameterliste nachsehen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Honky (27 Mai 2009)

HaDi schrieb:


> Der MM420 hat m.W. einen Digitalausgang, dem per Parameter zugewiesen wird, was er melden soll. Am besten mal in der
> Betriebsanleitung und/oder der Parameterliste nachsehen.
> 
> Grüße von HaDi



Danke aber was genau dahinter steckt ist immer nicht beschrieben !
Ich Brauche ein Signal das die Belastung Steigt also Drehzahl sinkt oder Strom steigt um die Belastung zu senken aber der Fu soll nicht in Störung gehen oder abschalten !


----------



## mst (28 Mai 2009)

Ab Parameter P2181 kannst du eine Lastmomentüberwachung Parametrieren. - zB. für Keilriemenüberwachung
Die kann als Störung oder Warnung gewertet werden.
Ich habs noch nie benutzt, aber ich vermute das man diese Warnung auf einen Digital Ausgang verschalten kann.


----------



## Honky (29 Mai 2009)

mst schrieb:


> Ab Parameter P2181 kannst du eine Lastmomentüberwachung Parametrieren. - zB. für Keilriemenüberwachung
> Die kann als Störung oder Warnung gewertet werden.
> Ich habs noch nie benutzt, aber ich vermute das man diese Warnung auf einen Digital Ausgang verschalten kann.


also P2181 geht nichts einzustellen !
Aber mal schauen wrde schreiben wenn ich es geschaft habe und wie !


----------



## HaDi (30 Mai 2009)

Dem Digitalausgang kannst du mit P0731 eine Funktion zuweisen.


> Häufigste Einstellungen:
> 52.0 Einschaltbereit
> 52.1 Betriebsbereit
> 52.2 Antrieb läuft
> ...


Für deine Aufgabenstellung interessant erscheinen mir:
52.8
52.B
52.D
53.3
Ich würd 53.3 nehmen ...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## mst (30 Mai 2009)

Honky schrieb:


> also P2181 geht nichts einzustellen !
> Aber mal schauen wrde schreiben wenn ich es geschaft habe und wie !



Anscheinend gibt es diese Funktion beim 420 nicht. Ich hab einen 440.


----------



## Honky (30 Mai 2009)

HaDi schrieb:


> Dem Digitalausgang kannst du mit P0731 eine Funktion zuweisen.
> Für deine Aufgabenstellung interessant erscheinen mir:
> 52.8
> 52.B
> ...




Danke genau das habe ich auch getan und es läuft super nach dem es mit 52.b nicht lief .Man muß nur über 100% bleiben sonst kommt schon beim Hochlauf die Meldung bzw Zeitfunktion für Hochlauf hinterlegen.
Nun zickt etwas die Steuerung (SPS-Sprogramm) aber das sollte kein Problem mehr sein.

Schöne Feiertage


----------

